# SOG toilet



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I am thinking of fitting a sog toilet vent to our new Hymer as I found the last one very good and saved on chemicals and special toilet paper.
Can anyone recommend where to buy them from.
James


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loo*

Hi

www.outdoorbits.com

Rapide561


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi James

try here first...

Outdoor Bits web link

and if you Subscribe to Motorhomefacts before buying you will get some discount 

Mike


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

"Special toilet paper" I think not!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

WE think not also.

J & R.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toilet paper??*

Hi

Am I being a bit dim or am I missing something here about the toilet paper?

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Toilet paper??*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Am I being a bit dim or am I missing something here about the toilet paper?
> 
> Rapide561


You can buy 'special' Thetford toilet paper.. at a cost, personally we find the Radio Times is an ideal size cut into four :wink: 
You can of course go up market and use National Geographic, a great read, if a bit slippy :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> You can of course go up market and use National Geographic, a great read, if a bit slippy


But not quite as dear as a roll of that special disintegrating loo roll. :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*loo roll*

Hi

so it is not like the stuff we had at primary school that looked like grease proof paper!

Rapide561


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there,

Rapide, are you refering to Izal,"The medicated toilet paper". I don't know what they mean by medicated but it certanly didn't make my bum feel any better. However, what it was good for was wraping it around a comb and playing a tune on the comb and paper. It had a funny smell to it as well. It's as if they tried to turn going for a pony and trap into some kind of sanitised medical experience.

Now, Jim, as for the Radio Times, well! You've got to make sure you cut the squares in such a way that the photos of your favourites like Wogan, Noel Edmunds, people who are famous for being famous and nothing else like Z list celebrities, are facing the right way so they get it right in the mouche. Most of them leave a bad taste on the mouth so I think it's only a question of fair's fair. Get the best pictures of the Blairs, Prescott and their ilk. Then you'll have a great sense of satisfaction and big smile on your face when you exit the carsie, but no one will know why. But if you want real satisfaction, get Hello Magazine.

Right! I'll shut up now before I get to Cliff Richards and others. Make up your own list.

regards

Willie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loo roll*

Evening all

Rolling around the floor laughing...

Rapide561


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Rapide,

You didn't say which floor or if you were still reading your Radio Times. I thought it might be Wogan's jokes/ snide comments.

Willie


----------

